# Lamb & Rice



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

I don't remember which other thread we were discussing it, and I didn't really feel like digging around for it, but I've had the dogs on this Lamb and Rice formula for about almost 2 weeks...Longer? I've gone through a bag and a half of the 20lb bags so far, so I'm not really sure how long it's been. Each dog gets two cups a day. And I gave the dogs a bath two days ago. China's hair is coming in so well already!!! She's so soft now too. I'd like to get some Fish Oil or something similar that you all suggested to me, I just have to get to the store first. But I really like this L&R and I think I'm going to stick with it. When I can get to the store, I'm going to go with a better brand, but I'm not switching from L&R!! Just thought I'd share!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awesome! I'm glad China's hair is coming back in! Be sure to know what brand it is you decide to stick with, I'm always curious about these things. 

As far as fish oil goes if you want any suggestions you can try wild salmon oil for her or maybe some Missing Link. I hear Missing Link is supposed to work miracles.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

That's what it was I was trying to remember what had been suggested before! Thanks for reminding me!!


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

With the Missing Link, read it carefully before trying it. I didn't and made my poor dogs butts sore. 
You have to refrigerate it, and build up to the proper dosing.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I didnt know about the refrigeration! Good info to have! I did remember about the building up to the proper dosage though, because of all the fiber, I think.


----------



## lorih1770 (Jun 17, 2008)

My dogs go crazy over Missing Link. They love it!


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Personally for fiber I just use psyllium and for Fish Oil I use the human fish oil you get at the store in gel caps. Works great for both of my dogs and with my girl's arthritis she takes a REALLY high dosage of fish oil daily.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

If you're sticking with the Lamb and Rice food I really recommend Natural Balance's Lamb Meal and Brown Rice. That's what I use and it works GREAT for both of my dogs. Only food I've found that didn't give my girl gas and my boy the runs. No tear stains, nice coats, no tummy upsets.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

I'll definitely check into that at the pet store. Thanks so much!


----------



## FromHangTown (Oct 10, 2008)

We have been feeding Lamb and Brown Rice for two years.
We use the Avoderm brand and love it.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

FromHangTown said:


> We have been feeding Lamb and Brown Rice for two years.
> We use the Avoderm brand and love it.


Be careful with this, they use acocados in their food and unfortunately nobody really knows how much is too much.


----------



## basenjis (Jul 12, 2008)

*I rotate between Lamb/Rice, Fish/Sweet Potato, and Wilderness, all by the Blue Buffalo Brand. Can't be happier! *


----------



## FromHangTown (Oct 10, 2008)

BoxerMommie said:


> Be careful with this, they use acocados in their food and unfortunately nobody really knows how much is too much.


Over feeding anything is bad. The fruit of the avocado has been proven safe for dogs. 
My sister-in-law has been feeding it for 15 years, no problems. We also feed raw chicken. Lots of mis-information on that too.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

FromHangTown said:


> Over feeding anything is bad. The fruit of the avocado has been proven safe for dogs.
> My sister-in-law has been feeding it for 15 years, no problems. We also feed raw chicken. Lots of mis-information on that too.


The food does not use the fruit of the avocado just an FYI, they use the OIL. I'm not saying it's a bad food, I'm just saying to watch for signs just in case, I'm sure all dog's tolerances are different and since nobody really knows how much a dog can have before it's toxic to just be catious with it. 

There isn't any misinformation on raw chicken for people that have looked into raw diets. I think there's the scare of chicken bones in general and people assume that means all chicken bones not realizing it means cooked bones but that all cooked bones carry the same scare (breaking and splintering) it's just easier for chicken bones because they're smaller. 

I did A LOT of research on the avocado deal because I was considering and even purchased a bag of it to feed it to my dogs. Personally in the end I didn't think the risk was worth it and I decided against it. But I researched it for weeks before making my decision, made my decision although I didn't have a good feeling about it, and then decided with so many good foods on the market in the same price range it just wasn't worth it to me to gamble with it and take the chance. So, I'm not just spouting half known knowledge. And again not saying it's a bad food, ingredient wise it's good, it's reasonable price wise, easy to find in larger chain pet stores, their record is pretty clean with regards to customer complaints, etc, all I am saying is watch for the signs of toxicity just in case.


----------



## FromHangTown (Oct 10, 2008)

Avoderm is approved by the Whole Dog Journal. Yes I know it made of the oil of the FRUIT. We do blood work once a year and they have shown no problems with this food. We have many that were weaned right to this food. Are you a canine dietitian? The problems are the skin, pit and bark of the avocado tree. 

"Dr. Art Craigmill, UC Davis, Professor and Extension Specialist in Environmental Toxicology has said that his studies and other research in the United States and Australia have shown that the problem of toxicity is in the leaves and the pit of the Guatemalan variety; the avocado meat of the fruit and oils have not been shown to be toxic."


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

FromHangTown said:


> Avoderm is approved by the Whole Dog Journal. Yes I know it made of the oil of the FRUIT. We do blood work once a year and they have shown no problems with this food. We have many that were weaned right to this food. Are you a canine dietitian? The problems are the skin, pit and bark of the avocado tree.
> 
> "Dr. Art Craigmill, UC Davis, Professor and Extension Specialist in Environmental Toxicology has said that his studies and other research in the United States and Australia have shown that the problem of toxicity is in the leaves and the pit of the Guatemalan variety; the avocado meat of the fruit and oils have not been shown to be toxic."


This is kind of like the "back to sleep" for babies, it tends to change every couple of years. They have gone back and forth on this issues for YEARS of exactly what part of the fruit it is, meat, pit, leaves, stems, oil, skin, etc. Again I'm not saying not to feed it, just feed with caution. And personally when there were so many other good foods out there in the same price range, I personally chose not to take the risk while the so called experts make up their minds any given year on what the culprit is.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

But kudos to you for getting expensive bloodwork done yearly to make sure they're healthy. I, personally, wouldn't want to feed a food that I'd have to feel I'd need bloodwork done annually on my dogs (they hate the vet enough as it is), but maybe I'm just picky. That wasn't meant to be rude, I assure you. I'm just saying that since you are feeding a food with a controversial ingredient, it's good to make sure your dogs aren't being effected by that choice.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

FromHangTown said:


> We do blood work once a year and they have shown no problems with this food.


Just to clear something up because there is a great misconception by many people who want to check the diet they are feeding their dog. The blood work ups will not give you any information about the quality of any diet. It will not tell you what nutrients you are missing or not getting enough of or getting too much of or whether you are feeding a balanced diet, whatever that is.


----------



## Kyle2008 (Oct 13, 2008)

Human Grade Lamb Meal & Brown Rice Formula Made with Fresh Lamb Meat for Superior Taste! Whole Grain Brown Rice and Diversified Carbohydrates Provide Wholesome Nutrition and Increased Energy Levels.
___________________________________
Kyle
Carhartt Insulated Gloves investment real estate


----------

